# Was bringen 2 Lüfter übereinander?



## Medina (12. Juni 2008)

*Was bringen 2 Lüfter übereinander?*

Hey
ich wollt ma fragen obs was bringt wenn man 2 lüfter übereinander auf einen cpu kühler draufbaut:

*ultra 120* + *Scythe sflex120+zusätzlichen lüfter*

wird dadurch der luftstrom verstärkt oda was genau bringt das?

mfg Michi


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2 Lüfter übereinander*

Bringt Verwirbelungen 

Ne im Ernst: Des wird lauter, eben dadurch. Bringt nich wirklich viel, dann lieber *einen starken* Lüfter nehmen.


----------



## der8auer (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2 Lüfter übereinander*

Würde auch sagen, dass das nicht wirklich etwas bringt. Könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass sich die Lüfter dann gegenseitig behindern und du so noch weniger Leistung hast.

mfg


----------



## DanielX (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2 Lüfter übereinander*

Der Luftstrom kann nicht stärker werden als der deines stärksten Lüfters, es wird wohl eher schwächer und lauter da bei beiden Lüftern an den Rotoren Luftschleppen enstehen und als das nun nur der Rotor eines Lüfter in jene rein schlägt schlagen beide rein also ensteht auch eine höhere Geräuschkulisse.


----------



## Medina (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2 Lüfter übereinander*

okay, danke für die infos, dann versuch ich des erst gar net erst


----------



## Player007 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2 Lüfter übereinander*

Ich hab das auch ma probiert, aber nicht im eingebauten Zustand.
Bei mir hat sich der Luftstrom verstärkt, aber die Lüfter liefen auch mit voller Leistung ---> waren total laut, durch die anderen Effekte.

Gruß


----------



## hempels_sofa (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2 Lüfter übereinander*

wenn zwei lüften des selben herstellers und typs sind passiert eigentlich garnichts. wenn allerdings verschiedene lüfter verbaut werden (drehzahl und durchsatz) dann bremst der schwächere lüfter den stärkeren aus, da der schwächere lüfter wie ein gitter oder filter "im weg steht". ergo => lohnt nicht


----------



## General Quicksilver (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2 Lüfter übereinander*



Medina schrieb:


> Hey
> ich wollt ma fragen obs was bringt wenn man 2 lüfter übereinander auf einen cpu kühler draufbaut:
> 
> *ultra 120* + *Scythe sflex120+zusätzlichen lüfter*
> ...



Die Überlegung ist eventuell gar nicht mal so uninteressant, die Frage wäre aber, wann bringt es was, wann schadet es. Es gibt einen Lüfter von  Delta Elektronics, der 2 Rotoren besitzt, die asynchron laufen, und der bringt mehr als 300m^3 pro Stunde Luftdurchatz....
Die Frage ist halt wirklich, welche Lüfter kombiniert werden müssten, damit es etwas bringt, käme wohl auf einen Versuch an, aber es kann auch schief gehen und der Luftdurchsatz ist dann ziemlich gering....


----------



## clock-king (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was bringen 2 Lüfter übereinander?*

Wenn man zwei gleiche Lüfter übereinander setzen würde, beide sich mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit drehen würden und dazu noch die Rotorblätter versetzt stehen würden, dann müsste sich der Durchstaz doch erhöhen ,weil dass wäre dann wie ein Lüfter mit mehr Rotorblättern.
Wenn ich falsch denke verbessert mich.

mfg

clock-king


----------



## phoenix86 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was bringen 2 Lüfter übereinander?*

Stichwort Koaxialrotor, dabei werden die beiden Rotoren im Gegenlauf betrieben!

Vorteil davon ist, das die Luftverwirbelungen des 1. Rotors durch den 2. Rotor 
ausgeglichen werden! In deinem Fall würde dann der Luftdurchsatz erhöht und in
der Luftfahrt spricht man davon das der Lärm verringert wird!

Also falls du es hinbekommst das sich ein Lüfter entgegengesetzt dreht könntest
du evtl. Vorteile daraus ziehen vorausgesetzt du verwendest 2 gleiche Lüfter!

Hoffe konnte ein wenig helfen.

mfg phoenix86


----------



## weeMan (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was bringen 2 Lüfter übereinander?*

Angenommen beide drehen gleich schnell. 

Vom Luftstrom ausgehen würde der erste Lüfter die arbeit machen. Der zweite bekommt ja die beschleunigte Luft des ersten. Der dreht sich einfach ohne die Luft weiter zu beschleunigen oder dem ersten arbeit abzunehmen. Un dselbst wenn man die Rotorblätter versetzt startet, wer sagt das beide wirklich mit exakt der gleichen Drehzahl arbeiten.

Klingt für mich ziemlich plausibel


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was bringen 2 Lüfter übereinander?*

Es ist zwar sehr interessant, was man sich so alles vorstellen kann, wenn zwei Lüfter übereinander montiert sind, aber es macht leider keinen Sinn.

Es geht hier nicht nur um den Durchsatz. Wichtigste Voraussetzungen für eine sinnvolle Strömung sind jeweils drei Geschwindigkeitskomponenten und vor allem deren An- und Abströmwinkel. Ein gutes Beispiel sind hier Flugzeugturbinen, bei denen mehrere Stufen hintereinander verbaut sind. Hier werden Laufräder (rotierend) und Leiträder (fest) abwechselnd montiert, um optimale Strömungswinkel und Geschwindigkeiten zu erzielen.

Die nahezu identische Form aller moderner Rotorblätter zeigt, dass hier kaum noch Innovationen zu erwarten sind. Die Strömungsmechanik ist da nahezu am Ende. Lüfter unterscheiden sich aktuell mehr durch ihre Elektromotoren, denn die entscheiden über Leistung, Wirkungsgrad oder Qualität. Interessant ist das Thema wirklich, aber komplizierter als man es sich vorstellt.


----------



## General Quicksilver (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was bringen 2 Lüfter übereinander?*

ICh möchte mal bischen Material zu dem von mir erwähnten Delta Lüfter nachreichen

Artikel - Kühlung - Turbinen im Review oder Powerlüfter für echte Kerle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin da mal vor kurzem zufällig drauf gestoßen, aber das würde doch hier zum Thema passen oder?


----------



## Klutten (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was bringen 2 Lüfter übereinander?*

Coole Bilder. Wenn man auf dem ersten Bild genau in den Lüfter hineinsieht, erkennt man links die Leitschaufeln zwischen den beiden Stufen.


----------



## Overlocked (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was bringen 2 Lüfter übereinander?*

Wahnisnns Ding. Wenn man so etwas hat braucht man keine Wakü mehrXD

btt: bringt absolut nichts. Habe das ganze mal mit drei 80mm versucht


----------



## maGic (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was bringen 2 Lüfter übereinander?*



Overlocked schrieb:


> btt: bringt absolut nichts. Habe das ganze mal mit drei 80mm versucht


 
Bei mir bringt es, weil ich 2x Lüfter besitzt, die  nicht gleichen Drehrichtung.
Wie bei Delta GFB/GUB (Bild oben)

Allerdings wurde nur statischen Druck erhöht, nix Luftdurchsatz.

Aber über Lautheit kann ich nix bewerten, weil ich gehörlos bin.


----------

